# [VERIFIED] I just removed a rock!



## jPottie (Jan 4, 2014)

So.. I always thought rocks were unremovable, and I guess they are for the most part. However! I finally decided to build my campsite up near my waterfall today. I've delayed building it for a long while because there would have been a rock right in front of the door, but, I finally decided that I didn't care & that the rock would be a cool feature to have near my campsite, so I went and built it...

When I logged on, my campsite is now there, but the rock is gone! I can't find an extra rock anywhere else in my town.. so, I guess I just removed one rock. This was *not* the gem rock either, btw. I've had this town for months & that rock has always been a perma one.

I never took pictures, because.. I didn't see the point to? I thought the rock would still be there. So, anyway, has this happened to anyone else? Maybe give it a try?

Edit: My dream town address wasn't updated yet, so the rock is still there for all to view if you look at my dream address. A member kindly viewed it, aligned the pictures, and took a screenshot:

Dream town, pre-campsite with rock:




Current town, my mayor with campsite, no rock.


----------



## Wholockian (Jan 4, 2014)

Weird....


----------



## jPottie (Jan 4, 2014)

I know! I just googled it and everyone says you can't, or that it's a gem rock if it did disappear.. but this was definitely not a gem rock. I'm super excited though! I was going to just make due with it, but now I can place a log bench/shrubs in front of it.

Maybe it's because it was a permanent object? Maybe it just hid the rock or something.


----------



## Lamues (Jan 4, 2014)

That's really cool! Sadly I don't think I could use this for my town, my campsite would be on a horrible spot. 

So you talked to Isabelle one square above the rock? I'd like to see this being tested!


----------



## Punchyleaf (Jan 4, 2014)

Sadly I don't believe this for one reason;
My campsite is near a rock that can't be removed and nook told me it can't be built due to a giant rock.


----------



## jPottie (Jan 4, 2014)

Lamues said:


> That's really cool! Sadly I don't think I could use this for my town, my campsite would be on a horrible spot.
> 
> So you talked to Isabelle one square above the rock? I'd like to see this being tested!


Yep, I stood exactly next to the rock, and she showed me it being built, and it showed the campsite exactly one space above the rock. I thought it was weird I was able to build so close to a rock... but I didn't think much of it since this game is really weird when it comes to space, and I decided to just live with it since a rock near a campsite would fit in anyway.


----------



## Lamues (Jan 4, 2014)

Loviechu said:


> Sadly I don't believe this for one reason;
> My campsite is near a rock that can't be removed and nook told me it can't be built due to a giant rock.



I don't think he's lying. I think there was just some weird coincidence that made this happen.

Good for you though


----------



## jPottie (Jan 4, 2014)

Loviechu said:


> Sadly I don't believe this for one reason;
> My campsite is near a rock that can't be removed and nook told me it can't be built due to a giant rock.


What would I have to gain from lying? Getting people to waste 5 minutes trying to place something near a rock?

I'm just sharing my surprise & want to see if this has happened to others. In the end, I don't care, cause I'm rock free : D


----------



## Punchyleaf (Jan 4, 2014)

Never said you were lying? I said I don't believe this, "this" being the claim that a permanent rock could be removed.

It's just like people who claim to say that they started with a smug or Uchi, when people ask for proof, the same thing is said with EVERYONE who claims it 
No picture can be shown to back up their claims.


----------



## BlueLeaf (Jan 4, 2014)

Have you took pictures? This seems interesting and I'd like to see it!


----------



## jPottie (Jan 4, 2014)

Loviechu said:


> Never said you were lying? I said I don't believe this, "this" being the claim that a permanent rock could be removed.
> 
> It's just like people who claim to say that they started with a smug or Uchi, when people ask for proof, the same thing is said with EVERYONE who claims it
> No picture can be shown to back up their claims.


You said you didn't believe it, however I attest that this has happened. You're implying that this isn't true, in other words, that I'm lying.

I didn't take pictures because why would I? I expected the rock to be there when it was built, and I wasn't planning on showing off pictures of my campsite with a rock smack dab in front of the door to people. I didn't even think this was a possibility, because it was not a gem rock, and I've never heard of this before.

- - - Post Merge - - -



BlueLeaf said:


> Have you took pictures? This seems interesting and I'd like to see it!


Nope, I didn't see a reason to. I just thought the rock was going to be in front of my campsite (it would have been 1 space in front of it). This just shocked me.

I TT'ed a day forward to see if it was the same, and it is. No rock, but Joey is in my campsite.


----------



## Punchyleaf (Jan 4, 2014)

I'm actually implying nothing.
You've decided to take my disbelief of this, not you, (because of my own experience) and try to say I'm calling you a liar. Which I'm not. I don't really care either way. I don't believe permanent rocks can be removed. Does that mean I'm implying or calling you a liar? No, because if I was, I would've outright called you one. ^^


----------



## BlueLeaf (Jan 4, 2014)

Was the campsite in the exact same place as Isabelle's "imagination?" Sometimes, permanent PWP's can move over a tile.


----------



## jPottie (Jan 4, 2014)

BlueLeaf said:


> Was the campsite in the exact same place as Isabelle's "imagination?" Sometimes, permanent PWP's can move over a tile.


Yes, I lined the space with flowers to make sure the space was 3x3. It looked like this:

FFFFFFF
F  XXX   F
F  XXX   F
F  XXX   F
FFFFFFF
          R

Does that diagram make sense? I made sure there was 3x3 space inside the flowers (the F being the flowers) and the rock was in front of one of the flowers (the R). In the dream it showed the campsite in the exact spot, and it also showed the rock being in front of it. As I said, I accepted the fact that I'd have to live with a rock in front of my campsite, but when I TT to the next day, the rock was gone.


----------



## BlueLeaf (Jan 4, 2014)

jPottie said:


> Yes, I lined the space with flowers to make sure the space was 3x3. It looked like this:
> 
> FFFFFFFFF
> F  XXX    F
> ...



I remembered something. A campsite with no villager in it (a pile of stuff) is smaller than a campsite with a villager in it. I tested this out in my old town with paths around my campsite and they disappeared when a villager moved in. I think. It was more than 2 months ago, so it's kind of rusty.

Edit: As for the second sentence: Obviously, it is smaller, but paths are able to be put around the pile of stuff, but they disappear when a villager moves in.

Edit 2: I may be wrong about this. I also might be thinking of something else, so feel free to correct me.

Edit 3: Not too sure on the rocks though.


----------



## jPottie (Jan 4, 2014)

BlueLeaf said:


> I remembered something. A campsite with no villager in it (a pile of stuff) is smaller than a campsite with a villager in it. I tested this out in my old town with paths around my campsite and they disappeared when a villager moved in. I think. It was more than 2 months ago, so it's kind of rusty.
> 
> Edit: As for the second sentence: Obviously, it is smaller, but paths are able to be put around the pile of stuff, but they disappear when a villager moves in.
> 
> ...


It might just be an illusion since it does look bigger when it's a tent/igloo. It still takes up 3x3.

I really don't know why this happened, I'm just sharing that it did in case others wanted to try it. If you're going to do it with a permanent PW though like the campsite, make sure you want it there/don't mind if there's a rock in front of it. As I said, this decision is 3 months in the making, I just gave up and said to hell with it, it'd look fine with a rock in front of it, and voila.


----------



## beffa (Jan 4, 2014)

Wow sounds like you got lucky! Enjoy being rock free heheh c;


----------



## jPottie (Jan 4, 2014)

Maybe it has to do with the number of rocks in your town? I had 8 before this (which was on the higher end), now I have 7. Maybe there's a minimum amount of rocks you *must* have, but if it doesn't interfere with the minimum, they can go? 

Just brainstorming.


----------



## J087 (Jan 4, 2014)

So you discovered something that none of the millions of other players discovered since the game was released in 2012. Big Whoop.


----------



## jPottie (Jan 4, 2014)

J087 said:


> So you discovered something that none of the millions of other players discovered since the game was released in 2012. Big Whoop.


I just want to see if this happened to others/find out why it happened to me. No need for the negativity.


----------



## J087 (Jan 4, 2014)

jPottie said:


> I just want to see if this happened to others/find out why it happened to me. No need for the negativity.



No it's just this thread. Don't be surprised if people are weary about things they read on the internet. Especially when, like you already discovered yourself, nothing can be found on a similar incident whilst the game already is a year old and when game knowledge dictates that rocks can't be removed and that, when they are too close, you will be notified when building a project.

Look, I'm happy for you if it happened. But it won't solve out "rock frustration" since the campsite can't be removed afterwards.


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Jan 4, 2014)

Wow awesome! One of my permanent rocks dissapeared when Elmer put his house down, oh sweet dreamies <3


----------



## jPottie (Jan 4, 2014)

J087 said:


> No it's just this thread. Don't be surprised if people are weary about things they read on the internet. Especially when, like you already discovered yourself, nothing can be found on a similar incident whilst the game already is a year old and when game knowledge dictates that rocks can't be removed and that, when they are too close, you will be notified when building a project.
> 
> Look, I'm happy for you if it happened. But it won't solve out "rock frustration" since the campsite can't be removed afterwards.


I totally understand, I expect most people to not believe me. I probably wouldn't believe it myself since I don't really have proof, just my word. Just wanting to spread the news.

- - - Post Merge - - -



PlasticPinkPiggy said:


> Wow awesome! One of my permanent rocks dissapeared when Elmer put his house down, oh sweet dreamies <3



Awesome! Did Elmer move or did he stay? It'd be neat to see if the rock was still there after he left. Maybe certain permanent features like houses/campsites can do this.


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Jan 4, 2014)

jPottie said:


> Awesome! Did Elmer move or did he stay? It'd be neat to see if the rock was still there after he left. Maybe certain permanent features like houses/campsites can do this.



Well hes my dreamie so he ain't going anywhere. Hopefully someone else who I dislike will do the same and leave


----------



## jPottie (Jan 4, 2014)

I just thought of a way I could prove it! I haven't updated my dream town yet, so if someone wants to, they could go visit it and take a screen shot of the area below the waterfall by the mountain. There's a rock there. Then I could post the screenshot of my current campsite without the rock. : D


----------



## Justin (Jan 4, 2014)

jPottie said:


> I just thought of a way I could prove it! I haven't updated my dream town yet, so if someone wants to, they could go visit it and take a screen shot of the area below the waterfall by the mountain. There's a rock there. Then I could post the screenshot of my current campsite without the rock. : D



Hmm, I'm pretty curious... what's your dream code?

EDIT: Nevermind I'm a doofus, it's right in your sig. Gonna go check it out shortly.


----------



## jPottie (Jan 4, 2014)

Here's a picture of the current campsite, below the waterfall. The rock would have been right in front of it, to the right of my mayor. If you view the same location in my dream town (take a screenie if you do) you'll see that there's a rock there.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Justin said:


> Hmm, I'm pretty curious... what's your dream code?
> 
> EDIT: Nevermind I'm a doofus, it's right in your sig. Gonna go check it out shortly.



Awesome! Post a screen if you do. I haven't updated it in a while so there should definitely still be a rock in that location.


----------



## Justin (Jan 4, 2014)

View attachment 23179

Bam, there it is.

I lined the picture up with the fruit and snow on the trees in the OP's picture to show that it is indeed the same area. You can see the grass deterioration matches up as well.

So unless it's somehow a gem rock, the rock most definitely did disappear.


----------



## jPottie (Jan 4, 2014)

Thank you! See, I would never lie : D But why did this happen? I said earlier, maybe it's because I had 8 rocks in my town (a seemingly high amount)? Perhaps there's a certain "minimum" number you must have, but as long as you have that, PW projects (perhaps just permanent ones?) can remove rocks? Just a theory.

I'll update the first post with the pictures :3


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jan 4, 2014)

Deserves a nobel prize in physics


----------



## Pathetic (Jan 4, 2014)

Justin said:


> View attachment 23179
> 
> Bam, there it is.
> 
> ...



Mad cool! I wish I could remove rocks without hacking. ; w ;

Tell me your tricks, O' Wise jPottie.


----------



## jPottie (Jan 4, 2014)

I'm pretty positive that it is not a gem rock, I've gotten money from that rock many times and it's been there since my town startered. If it were a gem rock, wouldn't you still be able to break it, even in the dream world? dat thing is solid : D


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 4, 2014)

That's awesome n . n


----------



## jPottie (Jan 4, 2014)

Makkine said:


> Mad cool! I wish I could remove rocks without hacking. ; w ;
> 
> Tell me your tricks, O' Wise jPottie.


I honestly have no idea, I just decided to try & put my campsite there, and for some reason Isabelle let me place it right by the rock. @_@ Animal crossing is weird man


----------



## Improv (Jan 4, 2014)

Couldn't you have grabbed a shovel from Lloid and hit the rock to make sure? Or do gem rocks not break in dream visits? I'd go there myself but alas I have no town.

oops just read you posted this a couple posts ago.


----------



## Jennifer (Jan 4, 2014)

jPottie said:


> I'm pretty positive that it is not a gem rock, I've gotten money from that rock many times and it's been there since my town startered. If it were a gem rock, wouldn't you still be able to break it, even in the dream world? dat thing is solid : D



I went ahead and grabbed a shovel from Lloyd to check and it is definitely not a gem rock (You can even see a Pill bug popping out).




You can still break them in Dream Suite afterall (If anyone wants proof of this, the rock by the cliff next to the cafe is a gem rock in my town--feel free to go visit it and break it). 

But yeah, question is just why it actually worked @-@ I am guessing it's what people have mentioned over the Camp Site being bigger when someone moves in. Like you can put 2 patterns in front of the campsite while nobody is in it so they are essentially not accounted for until someone moves in. Because of that, it probably doesn't count those 2 points and thus, registers it as 2 away from the rock which let you build it. However, since the game knows a path goes there, it killed the rock in the way. 

Probably one of the nicer glitches though at least. I do find it funny that Villagers can also get rid of rocks but you can't place your house there... yet you can place your house to get rid of Public Works.


----------



## Farobi (Jan 4, 2014)

^ i think that is enough for confirmation.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Really cool discovery by the way! My town's rocks are in the worse position ever. @.@


----------



## VioletsTown (Jan 4, 2014)

wow, i think this is cool.  i wish i can move a few rocks myself.  some are not in a good place.


----------



## Ponyu (Jan 5, 2014)

I agree, it must have something to do with the campsite being "bigger" when a camper is there. I also noticed a disappearing path tile when someone moved into my campsite.

Without a camper, the campsite might be 3x3 (C being the campsite, R being the rock, and o being nothing):
C C C
C C C
C C C
o o o
o o R

With a camper, because the space in front of the door will be occupied by the campsite, the rock can't persist because there has to be a space between campsite and rock:
C C C
C C C
C C C
o C o
o o X

This would work analogous with villager house plots, I think. The plot is 3x3 while the finished house is 3x3 plus 1 (which is what PlasticPinkPiggy experienced).

/Edit: Actually, this might also work when creating a new player character? Is anyone willing to try? I might try it myself later.
//Edit: Nevermind, it would not work with a new player character because it will already be a tent with an entrance, not a plot. :/


----------



## Twisk (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm tempted... There's a single rock in my town that especially bothers me, so I wonder if I should try moving in a villager right above the rock (using the reset trick) and see if it works. But the thing is, I'd definitely want to move the villager out eventually (don't want rocks OR houses in this area), so I wonder if the rock would come back when the villager was gone. Rocks are assigned to certain positions within certain acres, so the game might 'remember' that a rock was there when the villager leaves.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 5, 2014)

Hmm, maybe I can do the same thing with the police station!
When I planned out where I wanted everything in my town, I started from re-tail, marking where everything would go using patterns. I couldn't quite squish it all in before getting to the rock, so it is just infront of the place marked for the station. It's location exactly matches your situation, and as far as I'm aware, the police station is permanent just like the camp site. I'll test it and come back here as soon as one of my stubborn villagers suggest it...


----------



## Lassy (Jan 5, 2014)

That is really awesome! ?^?

I personally quite like the position of my rocks, they're perfect xD


----------



## J087 (Jan 5, 2014)

So it works. But what do we gain for knowing?
Who would ever consider replacing an nonremovable 1x1 rock, with a nonremovable 3x3 campsite?


----------



## jPottie (Jan 5, 2014)

J087 said:


> So it works. But what do we gain for knowing?
> Who would ever consider replacing an nonremovable 1x1 rock, with a nonremovable 3x3 campsite?


Whoa man, second time being so negative. Why ya gotta be like that?

It seems like a few people are interested in trying it with their police station/villager houses. It sure made my day having that rock gone, since I can now plant bushes/trees there.


----------



## Saranghae (Jan 5, 2014)

J087 said:


> So it works. But what do we gain for knowing?
> Who would ever consider replacing an nonremovable 1x1 rock, with a nonremovable 3x3 campsite?



Because I would rather have a nice looking campsite in that location than an ugly rock.


----------



## jolokia (Jan 5, 2014)

^ and because the [permanent PWP] has a function whereas the rock is just an annoyance, so if you need to build a [permanent PWP] anyway swapping out a rock for it would be a net gain.


----------



## Byngo (Jan 5, 2014)

J087 said:


> So it works. But what do we gain for knowing?
> Who would ever consider replacing an nonremovable 1x1 rock, with a nonremovable 3x3 campsite?



Debbie Downer. 

I would much rather have a non-removable PWP in place if the rocks. I think quite a few people would agree.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 5, 2014)

I call so much crap on this.


----------



## Jennifer (Jan 5, 2014)

jPottie said:


> Whoa man, second time being so negative. Why ya gotta be like that?
> 
> It seems like a few people are interested in trying it with their police station/villager houses. It sure made my day having that rock gone, since I can now plant bushes/trees there.



I wouldn't expect the station to work just because I expect the Camp Site to have worked because of how it changes sizes. Villager's work because we're not the ones controlling it (unless you measure it out like the person with just one villager house you can see in their town so only one shows up and their house has to go in a certain place)


oath2order - People already verified it with screenshots >___>


----------



## oath2order (Jan 5, 2014)

Jennifer said:


> I wouldn't expect the station to work just because I expect the Camp Site to have worked because of how it changes sizes. Villager's work because we're not the ones controlling it (unless you measure it out like the person with just one villager house you can see in their town so only one shows up and their house has to go in a certain place)
> 
> 
> oath2order - People already verified it with screenshots >___>



Screenshots can be faked. I remember way back in the day when I was on ACC that people made some relatively decent picture and video footage of banana trees in Wild World.


----------



## Jennifer (Jan 5, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Screenshots can be faked. I remember way back in the day when I was on ACC that people made some relatively decent picture and video footage of banana trees in Wild World.



I'm one of the people who went and verified while Justin is the other XP Do you really think we'd fake it?


----------



## oath2order (Jan 5, 2014)

Oh, you went? Well, I'd believe that.

If it was just Justin, well, y'know, it's Justin.  >.>


----------



## Bear_Crossing (Jan 5, 2014)

That's cool!


----------



## Jennifer (Jan 5, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Oh, you went? Well, I'd believe that.
> 
> If it was just Justin, well, y'know, it's Justin.  >.>



This is why you read through the posts


----------



## Mary (Jan 5, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Oh, you went? Well, I'd believe that.
> 
> If it was just Justin, well, y'know, it's Justin.  >.>



Pffft. Don't talk like that, he'll smite you with his almighty admin powers! (don't ban me! I'm a good person I…can't even say it with a straight face.)

I think that's pretty cool. I'm going to go plop a campsite next to a rock and see for myself. All in all, a relatively neat discovery on everyone's part.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 5, 2014)

Mary said:


> Pffft. Don't talk like that, he'll smite you with his almighty admin powers! (don't ban me! I'm a good person I?can't even say it with a straight face.)
> 
> I think that's pretty cool. I'm going to go plop a campsite next to a rock and see for myself. All in all, a relatively neat discovery on everyone's part.



BUT JUBS LOVES ME HE'LL NEVER DO THAT.


----------



## Mary (Jan 5, 2014)

Jennifer said:


> This is why you read through the posts


Ain't nobody got time fo' dat!



oath2order said:


> BUT JUBS LOVES ME HE'LL NEVER DO THAT.



Whatever you say, Oath. I wouldn't be so confident if I were you. ^.^


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jan 5, 2014)

This is pretty damn cool. Might try it in my cycle town just to see if it's any rock that can be destroyed like this or if that one was just special.

It's a shame that even if I hadn't already placed my campsite that the 2 rocks that annoy me are both in places the campsite/a villager can't fit behind though. :S


----------



## jPottie (Jan 5, 2014)

Jinglefruit said:


> This is pretty damn cool. Might try it in my cycle town just to see if it's any rock that can be destroyed like this or if that one was just special.
> 
> It's a shame that even if I hadn't already placed my campsite that the 2 rocks that annoy me are both in places the campsite/a villager can't fit behind though. :S


I was hoping that someone would actually volunteer to try it in a spare/new town, it'd be great to have other people confirm this to make sure it wasn't some weird glitch or fluke : D

& The screenshot wasn't faked, I updated my dream town if anyone who viewed it previously with the rock wants to see it again, with no rock :3


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Jan 5, 2014)

Don't care if is the glitch in the game or whether why the rock disappear, but this is something worth to celebrate after you have risk your PWP build (not even in your dream you thought about the rock can be gone) and now it happen! Hahahaha~

- - - Post Merge - - -

Yep agree. Why would everyone went through the trouble just to fake a screenshot about rock? lolx doesn bring anyone benefit.


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jan 5, 2014)

jPottie said:


> I was hoping that someone would actually volunteer to try it in a spare/new town, it'd be great to have other people confirm this to make sure it wasn't some weird glitch or fluke : D
> 
> & The screenshot wasn't faked, I updated my dream town if anyone who viewed it previously with the rock wants to see it again, with no rock :3



I'm holding a villager on their moving day in that town right now, but I'll give it a go once they get picked up. ~ whenever this person comes online.

I don't doubt it does work though. It kinda makes sense seeing as the campsite has it's weird flower/pattern destroying door. And my old campsite was closer to the river than my police station was allowed, which doesn't make sense if they both require 2 spaces infront of them.


----------

